# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  كامپوننت هاي ASP

## kashaneh

در مورد كامپوننت هاي Asp مثل AspMail، AspPDF، AspJpeg، AspUpload و غيره در اين تاپيك بحث ميشه. بزودي مطالب مفيدي در اين مورد گزاشته ميشه. ساير دوستان هم در مورد هر كامپوننت كه اطلاع دارن اينجا درج كنن. به اميد پيشرفت همه

----------


## kashaneh

اولين كامپوننت كامپوننت AspEmail هست كه از شركت Persists و آخرين نسخه اون *5.0.0.6* هست. لازم به ذكر هست كه اين كامپوننت هم براي Asp كلاسيك و هم براي Asp.Net قابل استفاده هست و در اكثر سرورهاي معتبر نصب بوده و شما مي توانيد تنها با چند خط كدنويسي از امكانات فوق العاده ي آن استفاده كنيد

* ** كاربرد اصلي :*
جهت ارسال ايميل از طريق برنامه تحت وب به ايميل هاي داخلي سايت يا به ايميل هايي در دامنه هاي ديگر (مثل ياهو، جيميل و ...)

** امكانات و ويژگي هاي اصلي :
1 - ارسال همزمان يك ايميل به چندين دريافت كننده
2 - دارا بودن قسمت To، Bcc و CC جهت ارسال نامه
3 - Attach كردن فايل هاي مورد نظر به نامه
4 - پشتيباني كامل از UTF-8 در متن ، عنوان و هدرهاي نامه
5 - قابليت Authorization و ارسال كنترل شدهي ايميل
6 - ارسال ايميل به فرمت Text Plain و Html
7 - كد كردن ايميل ارسالي جهت امنيت بالاتر (نسخه جديد و 64 بيتي آن)
8 - استفاده ي همزمان از 64 سرور SMTP جهت ارسال نامه (مناسب براي ارسال ايميل گروهي)

** دريافت نسخه دمو  و 32 بيتي (30 روزه - حجم 816 كيلوبايت) ==> http://www.persits.com/aspemail.exe

* ** نحوه ي استفاده بصورت كلي :*

<%

Set Mail = Server.CreateObject("Persits.MailSender") 'Make a Instance Of Object
Mail.Host = "smtp1.mycompany.com" ' Required
Mail.Port = 25 ' Optional. Port is 25 by default
 Mail.From = "sales@mycompany.com" ' Required
Mail.FromName = "Sales Department" ' Optional  
Mail.AddAddress "jsmith@company1.com", "John Smith"
Mail.AddCC "bjohnson@company2.com" ' Name is optional 

' text format
Mail.Subject = "Sales Receipt"
Mail.Body = "Dear John:" & chr(13) & chr(10) & "Thank you for your business. Here is your receipt."  

'OR

' HTML format
Mail.Subject = "Sales Receipt"
Mail.Body = "<HTML><BODY BGCOLOR=#0000FF>Dear John:....</BODY></HTML>"
Mail.IsHTML = True  

'Utf-8 Support- For Persian Content
Mail.CharSet = "UTF-8"

'Printable Paper Config
Mail.ContentTransferEncoding = "Quoted-Printable"

'Mail Attachment
   Mail.AddAttachment "c:\dir\receipt.doc" 

' Send mail
On Error Resume Next
Mail.Send
If Err <> 0 Then
  Response.Write "An error occurred: " & Err.Description
End If

%>

* نمونه برنامه ارسال ايميل ساده در پايين پست وجود دارد.
* در صورت استفاده از كامپوننت و برخورد با مشكل مطرح كنيد تا با كمك هم اونو برطرف كنيم 
* جهت آشنايي با ساير امكانات كامپوننت و كدهاي مربوطه مي توانيد از رفرنس و راهنماي جامع آن به نشاني *http://www.aspemail.com/manual.html* استفاده كنيد.

موفق باشيد.

----------


## kashaneh

دومين كامپوننت كامپوننت AspUpload از شركت Persists و آخرين نسخه اون 3.0.0.6 هست. لازم به ذكر هست كه اين كامپوننت هم براي Asp كلاسيك و هم براي Asp.Net قابل استفاده هست و در اكثر سرورهاي معتبر نصب بوده و شما مي توانيد تنها با چند خط كدنويسي از امكانات فوق العاده ي آن استفاده كنيد

** كاربرد اصلي :
جهت آپلود تصاوير و ساير فرمت هاي مورد نياز شما به سرور از طرف كاربران به همراه كنترل هاي دروني خود كامپوننت بمنظور ارسال صحيح داده ها و رمزنگاري آنها در صورت نياز

** امكانات و ويژگي هاي اصلي :
1 - ارسال همزمان چندين فايل به سرور
2 - ذخيره فايل مورد نظر در سرور، حافظه موقت يا بصورت باينري در بانك اطلاعاتي
3 - كنترل سايز فايل ارسالي جهت محدود كردن آپلود فايلهاي حجيم
4 - كنترل پسوند فايل هاي ارسالي جهت جلوگيري از آپلود فايلهاي خاص
5 - مجموعه اي از Property هاي كاربردي جهت نام، سايز، نوع، زمان ايجاد و ... فايلهاي آپلود شده
6 - كد كردن فايل ارسالي جهت امنيت بالاتر (نسخه جديد و 64 بيتي آن)
8 - حذف فايل آپلود شده به سرور يا انتقال آن از مكاني به مكان ديگر
9 - سيستم نام گذاري اتوماتيك فايلها
10 - داراي ProgressBar كنترل شونده جهت فايل هاي حجيم تا حجم 2 گيگابايت
و ...

** دريافت نسخه 32 بيتي (30 روزه - حجم 770 كيلوبايت) ==> http://www.persits.com/aspupload.exe
** نحوه ي استفاده بصورت كلي :
فايل Form1.asp

<HTML>
    <BODY BGCOLOR="#FFFFFF">
       <FORM METHOD="POST" ENCTYPE="multipart/form-data" ACTION="UploadScript1.asp">
          <INPUT TYPE="FILE" SIZE="40" NAME="FILE1"><BR>
          <INPUT TYPE="FILE" SIZE="40" NAME="FILE2"><BR>
          <INPUT TYPE="FILE" SIZE="40" NAME="FILE3"><BR>
       <INPUT TYPE=SUBMIT VALUE="Upload!">
       </FORM>
    </BODY>
    </HTML>فايل UploadScript1.asp

<HTML>
    <BODY>
     <%
    Set Upload = Server.CreateObject("Persits.Upload")

'OverWrite Configuration . Default Value Is True
Upload.OverwriteFiles = False

' Limit file size to 50000 bytes, throw an exception if file is larger
    Upload.SetMaxSize 50000, True


' SAVE Command
     Upload.Save("MASIRE ZAKHIRE FILE")
    %>
     </BODY>
    </HTML>     

*** اين كامپوننت بيش از 50 متد و Property در زمينه هاي مختلف دارد كه جهت آشنايي با همه آنها بهتر است به رفرنس خود كامپوننت در آدرس http://www.aspupload.com/objectreference.html مراجعه كنيد.

----------


## ms.krozhdehi

دوست گرامي از هر كدوم از كامپوننت ها كه استفاده كردم خطا گرفت مثلا خطاي زير
در مورد آپلود
Server object error 'ASP 0177 : 800401f3' 
Server.CreateObject Failed 
/_____15_/kcity/m1.asp, line 11 
800401f3
در مورد ايميل هم همينطور
چه كنم....

----------


## kashaneh

دوست عزیز به لینک زیر مراجعه فرمایید و راه حل های پیشنهادی را دنبال کنید تا مشکل شما حل شود :

*مرکز پشتیبانی کامپننت ها شرکت Persits*

موفق باشی

----------


## dr-solomons

با سلام
فكر كنم persite پولي باشه
اگه مي خواي روي هاستت تست كني چك كن كه نصب باشه

----------


## هواشناس

سلام ظاهرا aspjpeg فونتهای utf رو ساپورت نمی کنه چطوری می شه تنظیم کردش

----------


## هواشناس

سلام
من اسکریپی برای ساخت یک تصویر با نوشته و تصاویر دیگه    با aspjpeg درست کردم و در Localhost کامل نشون میده  اما بعد از آپلود خروجی نمیده البته error هم نمی ده؟
این هم کدش   
   

                        Set Jpeg = Server.CreateObject(&quot;Persits.Jpeg&quot;)
                        Jpeg.New 200,220, &HFFFFFF
                        Jpeg.Canvas.Pen.Color = &HFFFFFF ' Blue
                        Jpeg.Canvas.Brush.Solid = False ' to avoid solid bar
                        Jpeg.Canvas.DrawBar 1, 1, Jpeg.Width, Jpeg.HeighT
                        Jpeg.Canvas.DrawBar 3, 17, Jpeg.Width-3, Jpeg.HeighT-17
                        ' Set font options
                            
                            Jpeg.Canvas.Font.Color = &H000000 ' black
                            Jpeg.Canvas.Font.Size = 12
                            TitleWidth = Jpeg.Canvas.GetTextExtent( &quot;سلام&quot; )
                            Jpeg.Canvas.PrintTextEx (Jpeg.Width - TitleWidth) / 2, 3, &quot;سلام&quot;
                            TitleWidth = Jpeg.Canvas.GetTextExtent( &quot;http://www.site.com&quot; )
                            Jpeg.Canvas.PrintTextEx (Jpeg.Width - TitleWidth) / 2, (Jpeg.height)-20, &quot;http://www.site.com&quot;
                            
                            Jpeg.Canvas.PrintTextEx &quot;شهرستان&quot;,150, 25,Jpeg.WindowsDirectory & &quot;\Fonts\tahoma.ttf&quot;
                            Jpeg.Canvas.PrintTextEx  &quot;دما&quot;,130, 25,Jpeg.WindowsDirectory & &quot;\Fonts\tahoma.ttf&quot;
                            Jpeg.Canvas.PrintTextEx &quot;نما&quot;,5, 25, Jpeg.WindowsDirectory & &quot;\Fonts\tahoma.ttf&quot;

                            for idcity= 1 to 11
                                if city(idcity)<>&quot;&quot; then Jpeg.Canvas.PrintTextEx  city(idcity),150, 20+(idcity*30), Jpeg.WindowsDirectory & &quot;\Fonts\tahoma.ttf&quot; end if
                                if stemp(idcity)<>&quot;&quot; then Jpeg.Canvas.PrintTextEx stemp(idcity),135, 20+(idcity*30), Jpeg.WindowsDirectory & &quot;\Fonts\tahoma.ttf&quot;  end if
                                if animat(idcity)<>&quot;&quot;  then Jpeg.Canvas.DrawPNG 5, 20+(idcity*30),   Server.MapPath(animat(idcity)) end if    'ham
                        next
                            
                        Jpeg.SendBinary






]



البته خطوط تایپ کلمات فارسی آنجا درست تایپ شده نه مثل اینجا که جای( &quot;) را عوض می کنه  این ایراد در اینجاست نه آنجا

----------


## kashaneh

دوست عزیز ظاهرا تمام مقدار دهی های شما بر روی لوکال که درایو ویندوزی دارید و غیره درست است اما در سرور هیچگاه به اینصورت مورد استفاده نباید قرار بگیرد. پیشنهاد می کنم از option Explicit در ابتدای کد خود استفاده کنید تا در صورت بروز خطا آن خطا به شما نمایش داده شود تا متوجه اشکال کار شوبد... در ضمن در هنگام نصب این کامپننت ده ها مثال کاربردی به صورت ASP و ASP.Net موجود است که همگی آنها به صورت استاندارد سیستم کد نویسی شده اند... موفق باشی

----------


## kashaneh

سومین كامپوننت كامپوننت AspJpeg از شركت Persists و آخرين نسخه اون *2.0.0.1* هست. لازم به ذكر است كه اين كامپوننت هم براي Asp كلاسيك و هم براي Asp.Net قابل استفاده است و در اكثر سرورهاي معتبر نصب بوده و شما مي توانيد تنها با چند خط كدنويسي از امكانات فوق العاده ي آن استفاده كنيد.

* ** كاربرد اصلي :*
جهت ایجاد تصاویر تلفیقی (متن یا تصویری دیگر و ...) ، ویرایش تصاویر موجود (اندازه ، فرمت، رنگ، رزولوشن و ...) و در نهایت ساخت تصاویر کوچک (thumbnail) از تصویر اصلی.
*
** امكانات و ويژگي هاي اصلي :*
1 - پشتیبانی از فرمت های تصویری jpeg   gif    bmp   tif   png
2 - توانایی خواندن تصاویر از روی هارددیسک، حافظه و یا از درون یک رکوردست به صورت باینری
3 - توانایی اجرای سه الگوریتم  nearest-neighbor, bilinear, bicubic جهت تغییر تصویر
4 - پشتيباني كامل از انواع فونت های True Type جهت نوشتن متن روی تصاویر
5 - قابلیت تصویر در تصویر
6 - پشتیبانی از سیستم رنگ RGB و CMYK و تبدیل آنها به یکدیگر
7 - توانایی دسترسی به اطلاعات MetaData در تصاویر دیجیتالی جهت مشخص کردن نوع دوربین، تاریخ عکاسی، دیافراگم و ...
8 - توانایی تبدیل فرمت های رایج به یکدیگر با قابلیت transparency در فایل های GIF و PNG
9 - دارابودن ابزارهای ویرایش تصویر مانند Crop,Resizing ,convert,  rotation, sharpening, grayscale

** دريافت نسخه دمو  و 32 بيتي (30 روزه - حجم 1.87 مگابايت) ==> *http://www.persits.com/aspjpeg.exe*

* ** نحوه ي استفاده بصورت كلي :*

*الف ) تولید تصویر کوچک (thumbnail**) بصورت ساده  :*


<% 
	' Create instance of AspJpeg
	Set Jpeg = Server.CreateObject("Persits.Jpeg")  	' Compute path to source image
	Path = Server.MapPath("apple.jpg")
  	' Open source image
	Jpeg.Open Path
  	' Decrease image size by 50%
	*Jpeg.Width = Jpeg.OriginalWidth / 2
	Jpeg.Height = Jpeg.OriginalHeight / 2*
' create thumbnail and save it to disk
	Jpeg.Save Server.MapPath("apple_small.jpg")
 	%> 	



*ب) تولید تصویر کوچک (thumbnail**) بصورت** پیشرفته :*

<% 
	' Create instance of AspJpeg
	Set Jpeg = Server.CreateObject("Persits.Jpeg")  	' Open source image
	Jpeg.Open "c:\path\myimage.jpg"
  	 	' New width
	L = 100
  	' Resize, preserve aspect ratio
	*jpeg.PreserveAspectRatio = True     If jpeg.OriginalWidth > jpeg.OriginalHeight Then
	   jpeg.Width = L
    Else
       jpeg.Height = L
    End If
*
  	' create thumbnail and save it to disk
	Jpeg.Save "c:\path\thumbnail.jpg"
 	%> 	
 

* کارکردهای این کامپننت بسیار وسیع و گسترده است. امکان قراردادن همه آنها در اینجا میسر نیست. تمام کدهای نمونه در راهنمای کامپننت هنگام نصب آن روی سیستم شما در شاخه مربوط به کامپننت یافت می شوند.
* چند نمونه برنامه جهت استفاده از کامپننت در پايين پست وجود دارد.
* جهت آشنايي با ساير امكانات كامپوننت و كدهاي مربوطه مي توانيد از رفرنس و راهنماي جامع آن به نشاني *http://www.aspjpeg.com/objectreference.html* استفاده كنيد.

----------


## kashaneh

كامپوننت AspEncrypt از شركت Persists و آخرين نسخه اون *2.3.0.5* هست. لازم به ذكر است كه اين كامپوننت هم براي Asp كلاسيك و هم براي Asp.Net قابل استفاده است  و شما مي توانيد تنها با چند خط كدنويسي از امكانات فوق العاده ي آن استفاده كنيد.

* ** كاربرد اصلي :*
جهت رمزگذاری داده ها بر اساس توابع معروف با قابلیت برگشت اطلاعات رمزگذاری شده طبق کلید رمزگذاری، ایجاد و تائید امضاهای دیجیتال

*** موارد  استفاده:*
 فروشگاههای الکترونیکی که نیاز به تبادل اطلاعات حساس و محرمانه دارند... حفاظت از داده ها با رمزنگاری آنها... جلوگیری از سرقت رمزهای عبور با رمزنگاری آنها و ... 
*
** امكانات و ويژگي هاي اصلي :*
1 - رمزگذاری داده ها یا رشته های یونیکد جهت حفظ امنیت داده ها
2 - ارسال ایمیل های رمزگذاری شده با کلید رمزگشایی
3 - ایجاد و مدیریت امضاهای دیجیتال
4 - پشتیبانی از توابع رمزگذاری معروف مانند Hash و RC2 و RC4
5 - رمزگذاری 64 , 128 و 192 بیتی

** دريافت نسخه دمو  و 32 بيتي (30 روزه - حجم 725 کیلوبایت) ==> *http://www.persits.com/aspencrypt.exe*


* ** راهنمای آنلاین کامپننت :*

جهت آشنايي با ساير امكانات كامپوننت و كدهاي مربوطه مي توانيد از رفرنس و راهنماي جامع آن به نشاني *http://www.aspencrypt.com/objectreference.html* استفاده كنيد.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

رو سرور من این کامپوننت نصب نیست پیکار باید کنم ؟ سرور ندارما ! یک هاست ویندوزی دارم

----------

